# New to yote hunting



## deano669203 (Nov 7, 2011)

At night hunting When you call 1 in and are ready to shoot do you guys use spotlights or do you guys have a flashlight mounted to your scope? 
I would like to get into it more and I want to find out what "rigs" people ise and what would be easy and cheapest. I have the guns already. Now need the inout from others.


Thanks,
Deano

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm new also. I went once so far with a buddy and didn't see anything other than *****. I bought a C4P Striker light that was suggested to me by Fr3dB3ar. Universal clamp mounts to the scope and is corded pressure switch activated that can be mounted anywhere that is comfortable to use. Its surprisingly bright. I like the gun mounted light because I can shine the light and shoot by myself if need be.

Can't wait to get my first yote and fox!:evilsmile


----------



## deano669203 (Nov 7, 2011)

Where would I find something like that?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Are you planning to go by yourself or with a buddy? If a friend is going then I suggest putting him in charge of a spotlight  just one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

deano669203 said:


> Where would I find something like that?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you have FB, look up "Calling For Predators". If not than I'll haveto dig deeper to find the contact info. $95 total shipped to you. He is out of CA. Got it within a week or so.

I like the gun mounted light friend or no friend. If you have a freind, then you both can look different directions, your buddy can make a quick shot if you miss...., also if one light quits then you keep hunting with the other. I pondered for a while also before I decided.


----------



## part-timer (Aug 6, 2008)

Check out http://www.elusivewildlife.com. 

I use their lights and like them. I have the xl250 mounted to the scope on the gun with a pressure switch for shooting and I use the xl100 I think it is for a scan light.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

deano669203 said:


> At night hunting When you call 1 in and are ready to shoot do you guys use spotlights or do you guys have a flashlight mounted to your scope?
> I would like to get into it more and I want to find out what "rigs" people ise and what would be easy and cheapest. I have the guns already. Now need the inout from others.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have hand calls or an ecaller? Cabela's has the FoxPro Spitfire on sale for basically $120.($80 less than their normal price). Its not the highest end caller but it doesn't look to be the bottom of the barrel for quality. I think I'll place my order in a day or so...


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Copper15 said:


> Do you have hand calls or an ecaller? Cabela's has the FoxPro Spitfire on sale for basically $120.($80 less than their normal price). Its not the highest end caller but it doesn't look to be the bottom of the barrel for quality. I think I'll place my order in a day or so...


I have a spit fire. Good little caller. I have called in plenty of crows, an owl and a coyote with it so far. $120 is a good deal.


----------



## deano669203 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hunting with buddy....but I have a wildfire e caller.....problem is just got it today and haven't been coyote hunting but once or twice. So I don't know if I'm ready for the caller. Damn for having so many hobbies lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Check out the night sniper lights, good lights based here in mi


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't do much night hunting. but I do go about twice a year or so when there is a full moon. you know on those nights where you can see very good its almost bright. I hunt power lines and small clearings in thick cover in the u.p. it is one of the coolest things someone can do. try it don't use lights when they come in and if you are hunting with a friend and he shoots flames come out the barrel what a sight. or when a pack starts howling in the middle of the night close by the hair on the back of your neck stands up. you will have a hard time wiping a smile off your face.


----------

